# Help with the cooling.



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey, thank you for your time and patience in advance.
I was hoping to get help with fan setup/ i need some guidance with in out, and which ones should go in which ones out.
as u can see in the pic, i got 1 down 1 up 80mm 1 back 1 front (1 side that you don't see which is the side panel) 120mm zalman copper led cpu fan.
I need help to know which would give me the best cooling possible. which fans should be in and which should be out.
And if you could help me find a solution for those wires id be very thankful / appreciative. 
Thank you again in advance.
And do u think i still need more fans or what i have is more then enough?
P.s the fans are Nexus except the zalman


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

"i got 1 down 1 up 80mm 1 back 1 front "
This part confused me, but no matter.

The top fan under the PS should always point out and be the biggest.
You will always get extra air from openings in the case.
The CPU fan should point towards the top fan. (pointing out)
The fan in the bottom, near the front and under the HDDs should point up and in to assure positive air flow.

Your graphics card has 2 fans which is a great thing. 
In my opinion you might try one of these.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...10090573 1372526581&name=PCI Slot Case Cooler
It can expel the heat that can be trapped under the video card.
I installed one and my temps came down 15c.
Put it in the second slot under the vid. card to assure air movement between the two.

Always pu the biggest fan (most CFM) at the top and pointing out>


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

Got any tips for the wires for hiding them ?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Not many. Each time it is different.
Many times I use bread ties to put them into groups and if possible to tie them to the case somewhere to help keep them out of the way.
For extra long ones I sometimes make a small loop in them.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

the pci fan slots that i found where these.
1st, 2000RPM, 35,1 cfm and its a 4 pin connector.

http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=319466&view=detailed#ProductTabs

2nd, 2100RPM, 67 m³/h (=== i dono how many CFM is that :4-dontkno , amd also 4 pin connectors.

http://www.conrad.se/?ref=pricerun&article=998820


Any chance you would know about this ? the sound reduction for fans.

http://www.liontech.se/PartDetail.aspx?q=p:1590198;c:36231;r:pricerunner

And about this AS5 is this that best one out ?

http://www.misco.se/Product/Product.aspx?P_ItemID=654873&HBX_cmp=AFC-02&SearchString=Arctic Silver 5

The fans that came with the case the 1 red on side and the 1 on the rear are 1100RPM if i replace them with these 
http://www.maxfps.se/product_view.aspx?productid=2042 running at full speed of 1800RPM

what do u think ?


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

Serenatous said:


> The fans that came with the case the 1 red on side and the 1 on the rear are 1100RPM if i replace them with these
> http://www.maxfps.se/product_view.aspx?productid=2042 running at full speed of 1800RPM
> 
> what do u think ?


what i ment by this part if u think it would make a temp difference ?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

generally I try to look at the CFM of the fan.
The rotational speed is less of a factor than the amount of air that is moved.
Actually a slower fan that moves more air would be quiter.

As for the rubber mounting pad I have never tried one but it seems like a good idea.

I think either slot fan would ge fine.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

This is how far i got.
I searched more and harder, this is what i found would be better.

PCI slot fan.
http://www.webbshoppen.se/PartDetail.aspx?q=p:735189;c:36231

Fans for back and front, has the highest cfm i found so far.
http://www.webbshoppen.se/PartDetail.aspx?q=p:2479514;c:36231

Some sound proofing.
http://www.webbshoppen.se/PartDetail.aspx?q=p:1590198;c:36231

Artic silver 5
http://www.webhallen.com/prod.php?id=22645

Zalman 80mm fans for bottom and bottom
http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=488360&view=detailed#ProductTabs 

I was taking a look at this fan controller what do you think, and are they hard to setup i never setup one of them before ? I thought to control the back front and top bottom ones with these. 
http://www.indomo.se/index.php?mode=item&id=1278

What do you think about this setup ?
Better then the previous or ?
And about the fan controller is it easy to setup or ?
Do i need to be careful about something before using the fan controller ?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Those look to be pretty good selections.
I havent used a fan controller like the one you show but I dont think it will be any trouble.
I would think that you give it power and the run the fans from it, but Im not certain.
The fans that I have already have a controller on them but that wont matter.

Just remember to leave the CPU fan connected to the MB because the MB will complain if there isnt one there.
The video card will control itself and/or can be controlled from software.
I leave mine at 100% all of the time.

The only other consideration could be the PCI slot cooler.
The one that you have listed uses 2 bays.
It shouldnt be a problem unless you later decide that you need to install something there.
Also when you put it in, put it one slot below your video card to assure that there is air space between the two for good circulation.

My only other comment and I only say this because I cant read whatever language that is.
If possible try to get fans with ball bearings and not sleeve bearings.
They tend to last longer and are quieter.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey im back , ill post pics and a post of the temp difference next week hopeful Tuesday or Wednesday because that is when i will get all the parts i ordered.
1 more thing though we forgot about the side fan should it be in or out as in blowing its more or less directly at the Graphics card.
1 120mm intake from front is 69.69 CFM, 1 120mm out from back top under psu is 69.69 CFM, 1 80mm intake from middle down 32,40CFM, and 1 80mm top middle out 32,40 CFM, the pci slot fan is 15.9 CFM im not sure if its in or out ??
and 1 on the side which makes it imbalances 1 120mm 69.69 CFM what do u recommend ?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

"1 80mm top middle out 32,40 CFM"
If Im reading this correctly (maybe your pics. will help to clarify) I would make this an exhaust and make the side fan point in towards the Video and MB.
IT should also help to blow some air towards the MB and memory so that no air stays trapped near there.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

About the memory well thats the problem i cant think of something that would fit, check the pic i uploaded 



I had a syclo ram cooler it didnt fit, do you think something can fit and any recommendations.

And maybe instead of newegg you could use pricerunner.se thats what i can get in sweden.

I made a very ****ty drawing of red lines where ram and vga is and the green spots are the little space i got.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I saw that picture.
My thought was if the side fan that you mentioned will be coming in from the same place as the picture was taken.
If it is then yhe air coming in will blow towards the memory.
Im not saying that you need a memory cooler fan.
As long as air does not sit in that area it will be fine.
It needs to circulate a bit in order to be extracted.

Your case (the picture) is very similar to mine.
Mine is set up so that the fan left of the CPU cooler (in the picture) is the best and pointing outwards.
The angle of the picture and thus the side is blowing in towards the MB and the memory and CPU cooler.
The 2 front bottom fans under the HDds is blowing in and up.
My slot fan is in the second bay under the Video card and blows out.

I will say that my best fan is the one near the CPU fan and under the PS.
I try to make sure that I have more air blowing out than what is coming in.
There are many openings in the case that will allow air to come in eg near the dvd, floppy, etc so it is important to get the hot air out.
I just like the one in the side to blow towards the MB to assure circulation.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

Any chance you can understand this ??

http://www.indomo.se/img_prod/ZMFC_2.gif

its the fan manual in a way.

I have no idea at all what they meant by red wire and black wire on the top of the pic.
Can you help me out i dont get this...


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

Any chance you can understand this ??

http://www.indomo.se/img_prod/ZMFC_2.gif

its the fan manual in a way.

I have no idea at all what they meant by red wire and black wire on the top of the pic.
Can you help me out i dont get this...


I meant by that the fan controller, not the fan my bad.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I looks to be the power input for the fan controller.
It wants you to put the wire into the connector in the correct order because if they are reversed then the fans will run in reverse.
Its odd that they just dont have you plug in a standard 4 pin molex connector but it is what it is.
Your local computer shop should have a female molex recepticle that you can plug into a male from your PS and cut the other end to get the 2 wires.
Most shops have a spare parts bin.
Dont just cut an end from one of the PS ends.
If this doesnt make sense let me know.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

To be honest not so much but ill go tomorrow to the local computer store and ask them about the female molex.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

See this page and look at the picture on the right.
That is what you need.
You will have to cut the wires, strip the end and then insert them into the controller as per the diagram.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Just noticed that I forgot the link.
Im sorry.
I hope you still see this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molex_connector


----------

